# Bolt rebooting at Antenna Signal Strenth attempt



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I recently received an update on my Bolt OTA and was having a problem with one channel. I selected channel settings/antenna signal strength to check the strength of my channels. I am able to check one channel, but when I change the channel while the signal strength meter is still active, the Bolt reboots. I have attempted this several times and it reboots every time I change the channel while the meter is active. It worked fine before the update, so I suspect this is a bug with the new update. It's too bad they use their resources to put TIVO+ on the box that I will never use since I can't skip the commercials. I would rather they provide an update without bugs that make it difficult to point an antenna.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am seeing this same issue on my Bolt OTA. It just started happening after the latest update this week.


----------



## Wayne Glenn (Nov 2, 2019)

lman said:


> I recently received an update on my Bolt OTA and was having a problem with one channel. I selected channel settings/antenna signal strength to check the strength of my channels. I am able to check one channel, but when I change the channel while the signal strength meter is still active, the Bolt reboots. I have attempted this several times and it reboots every time I change the channel while the meter is active. It worked fine before the update, so I suspect this is a bug with the new update. It's too bad they use their resources to put TIVO+ on the box that I will never use since I can't skip the commercials. I would rather they provide an update without bugs that make it difficult to point an antenna.


Same here. Hope they debug soon


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well aparently tivo support does not know they have an issue like this. They replaced my tivo for this issue and it did not go away. They are replacing it again and I don't think it is going to fix it this time. But they seem to not know what they are doing since support moved overseas


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

What version of Tivo are you folks at? I did the antenna signal strength this morning and channel changing did not cause my 2015 Bolt to reboot. I'm using OTA and not cable on my Bolt. Or is this an issues with the Bolt OTA product itself?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aspexil said:


> What version of Tivo are you folks at? I did the antenna signal strength this morning and channel changing did not cause my 2015 Bolt to reboot. I'm using OTA and not cable on my Bolt. Or is this an issues with the Bolt OTA product itself?


It's a bug in 21.9.6.v5 and it also makes my cable Roamio restart.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think you are cork t that is is a bug in V5. You think that someone from support would have asked me what version I am on. I'll know for sure as the replacement is due tomorrow and I am pretty sure it will not be on V5


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

2 replacement bolts and this still happens. tivo support is real smart


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mpf541 said:


> 2 replacement bolts and this still happens. tivo support is real smart


I guess they have v5 software?


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes they have V5 now after the upgrade. This time I asked them if they ever looked at this forum. Then I was told that the network engineer was aware of this issue. You think that tivo support would at least know what issues they have.


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

lman said:


> I recently received an update on my Bolt OTA and was having a problem with one channel. I selected channel settings/antenna signal strength to check the strength of my channels. I am able to check one channel, but when I change the channel while the signal strength meter is still active, the Bolt reboots. I have attempted this several times and it reboots every time I change the channel while the meter is active. It worked fine before the update, so I suspect this is a bug with the new update. It's too bad they use their resources to put TIVO+ on the box that I will never use since I can't skip the commercials. I would rather they provide an update without bugs that make it difficult to point an antenna.


same here, I thought my bolt was screwed up


----------



## steigdg1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Same on my OTA Roamio.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

This happens with their OTA EDGE. AS WELL


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have an Edge OTA and it works fine on it. My Bolt reboots though.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I had the problem yesterday on a Roamio. You have to do it one channel at a time to keep it from rebooting. 
Tune to channel enter signal menu, then exit signal strength menu, change channel then re-enter signal menu, rinse and repeat.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

New update 21.9.6.v7-USC-11-849 and bug is still present.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Confirmed


----------



## Hamhockftw (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m having the same issue. Hopefully they’ll fix it.


----------



## RMG2459 (Aug 18, 2018)

I just bought a new Bolt OTA this week. It is running 21.9.6.v7, so the problem still isn't fixed. This is an important feature for me. It's one of the reasons I chose Tivo over HDhomerun or Tablo. 

I am also currently using a Roamio OTA. The antenna strength meter still works on the Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RMG2459 said:


> I just bought a new Bolt OTA this week. It is running 21.9.6.v7, so the problem still isn't fixed.


That's the current software. The last release notes are v5 and they are for the Mini VOX wifi 5.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Ben I (Feb 20, 2020)

Here is a reply to a written support request on March 2, 2020:
Hello ___,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.

I understand the signal strength meter forces your TiVo to reboot. I'm sorry for the inconvenience this has caused. We're already working on a fix. We're unable to provide a specific time frame but please stay tuned for updates.

The Case Number for this inquiry is *__________*.

Sincerely,
Justin

TiVo Customer Support Representative

Followup on March 10 - TiVo support closed my support case on this so I opened a new one and pointed out they should not close cases when the resolution is still pending. I got an email response asking me to go through various steps (force connection, reboot, etc) and let them know what happened (nothing, of course). Too bad they don't have better internal info systems.


----------



## washerebefore (Jul 28, 2014)

My systems has the same issue - put in a a case report to fix - my software version is 21.9.6. V7
and when we first had the unit we would adjust the antenna signal for each channel and look at the other channel signals just by hitting the channel up or down on the remote. I just bought a new antenna and they need to FIX this issue! Thank you for info on shipped units have same issue.

I no longer have the loud tone to listen too as well -


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

washerebefore said:


> My systems has the same issue - put in a a case report to fix - my software version is 21.9.6. V7
> and when we first had the unit we would adjust the antenna signal for each channel and look at the other channel signals just by hitting the channel up or down on the remote. I just bought a new antenna and they need to FIX this issue! Thank you for info on shipped units have same issue.


Issue number is WSIPCL-2666. Status: Tivo Customer Support Community

I find Twitter works sometimes.


----------

